# Have a question about new surge



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Our new surge starts today.....now it's paid on next trip.....if you decline a trip, do you lose it.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Does it involve math?

That is the way the new flat Lyft PT/Surge is IIRC. If Uber simply copies the idea...


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> Does it involve math?


Think so.......lol...has little $$$$ signs everywhere...im just wondering if I can decline the next ride after getting one without losing the money I earned.

Oh man, I really hate change


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Ask and ye shall recieve


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> View attachment 278718
> Ask and ye shall recieve


Ohhh mannnnnnn.....why!!!!!


----------



## Frank (from Atlanta) (Dec 4, 2018)

PING.... from a bus stop 25 minutes away....gotta take it or lose your $2 surge



jgiun1 said:


> Ohhh mannnnnnn


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Frank (from Atlanta) said:


> PING.... from a bus stop 25 minutes away....gotta take it or lose your $2 surge


How is this stuff even legal....I run Google maps and would have to tap twice while driving a passenger to accept and return to main screen.


----------



## Frank (from Atlanta) (Dec 4, 2018)

Cant expect legal from an bandit cab company



jgiun1 said:


> How is this stuff even legal....I run Google maps and would have to tap twice while driving a passenger to accept and return


----------



## Brad29 (Nov 30, 2018)

It’s true. If you decline you lose the surge, unless of course you’re still in the surge. If you cancel at 5 for a no show, or if PAX cancels, you keep the surge. One of best things is surge is sticky so if you drive out of zone or surge ends, you keep the surge for next ride. Interesting point, this policy encourages chasing the surge cuz if you get to the highest surge zone before it dies, you can make some decent extra $. Also good for short trips where surge may still be around after drop off. But a $1 surge for a 20 mile ride is weak compared to a 1.2x for that ride. But again, I had an $18 surge for a short ride the other night. Not to bad.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Brad29 said:


> It's true. If you decline you lose the surge, unless of course you're still in the surge. If you cancel at 5 for a no show, or if PAX cancels, you keep the surge. One of best things is surge is sticky so if you drive out of zone or surge ends, you keep the surge for next ride. Interesting point, this policy encourages chasing the surge cuz if you get to the highest surge zone before it dies, you can make some decent extra $. Also good for short trips where surge may still be around after drop off. But a $1 surge for a 20 mile ride is weak compared to a 1.2x for that ride. But again, I had an $18 surge for a short ride the other night. Not to bad.


So overall, you think it's better.

I do find it funny that they don't want us to break the law and text and drive. But hey tap two and three times per ride during drunk hours to get paid surge.


----------



## Frank (from Atlanta) (Dec 4, 2018)

Wow so could have $10+ for shuffles now?

1. Mariokart the surge area 
2. Park in shopping mall lot and wait for POOL



Brad29 said:


> It's true. If you decline you lose the surge, unless of course you're still in the surge. If you cancel at 5 for a no show, or if PAX cancels, you keep the surge. One of best things is surge is sticky so if you drive out of zone or surge ends, you keep the surge for next ride. Interesting point, this policy encourages chasing the surge cuz if you get to the highest surge zone before it dies, you can make some decent extra $. Also good for short trips where surge may still be around after drop off. But a $1 surge for a 20 mile ride is weak compared to a 1.2x for that ride. But again, I had an $18 surge for a short ride the other night. Not to bad.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Issue Resolved.

Rohit


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Frank (from Atlanta) said:


> Wow so could have $10+ for shuffles now?
> 
> 1. Mariokart the surge area
> 2. Park in shopping mall lot and wait for POOL


I like you Frank... You're a funny dude!!!!

disclaimer: I really did mean that. It's hard to tell when people are serious writing on a forum.


----------



## Brad29 (Nov 30, 2018)

Not sure it’s better. Just different. Like all things Uber, it’s for their benefit. Our choice: 1) quit. 2. Figure out how to make it work for more $.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Frank (from Atlanta) said:


> PING.... from a bus stop 25 minutes away....gotta take it or lose your $2 surge


Yep

U copied L on this one.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Frank (from Atlanta) said:


> Wow so could have $10+ for shuffles now?
> 
> 1. Mariokart the surge area
> 2. Park in shopping mall lot and wait for POOL


----------



## Ubering4Beer (Mar 15, 2018)

For folks that have driven with the new Surge, does the app actually tell you when you've reached a higher surge zone? Or are you left guessing as to what the Surge actually should be?


----------



## Brad29 (Nov 30, 2018)

App tells you what your surge $ is. The “You’re Online” tab alternates with a message saying what your minimum surge will be for next ride. The map shows $ amounts as well so you can know where to drive for higher $. The aggravating thing is that while the flat surge is designed to be less profitable for drivers (particularly those in long ride markets or those with long pick up drives) they added some features that would’ve been very cool otherwise.


----------



## Ubering4Beer (Mar 15, 2018)

Brad29 said:


> App tells you what your surge $ is. The "You're Online" tab alternates with a message saying what your minimum surge will be for next ride. The map shows $ amounts as well so you can know where to drive for higher $. The aggravating thing is that while the flat surge is designed to be less profitable for drivers (particularly those in long ride markets or those with long pick up drives) they added some features that would've been very cool otherwise.


Thanks so much. I'm actually trying it for the 1st time today. I very rarely of ever caught Surge rides in the 1st place (I'm down to VERY part-time these days) so I dont think the Surge change will affect me too much. The new poverty wages on the other hand...


----------



## Lowdown (Apr 29, 2018)

This just got implemented here and is super buggy. My last two trips never received the $11 flat surge. The app displayed the flat surge for next trip but doesn't apply it in the trip earnings. Part of their con game is when I just pick up the pax and uber immediately pings me another ride (not pool or shared) or I am trying to drop off the pax and they ping another ride blocking off the current pax dropoff location. So is it a scheme to trick drivers out of the next trip carryover flat surge? Uber is making it where drivers have to blindly accept all pings or lose the surge. Declining rides or not accepting rides should not remove the flat rate surge on the next trip if you currently have a pax in your car and have not dropped them off. This is stressful, distracting and unsafe having to please the Uber gods.


----------

